# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  предсказания Ванги..

## Malaya

2008 - Покушения на 4 глав правительств. Конфликт на Индостане. Это явится одной из причин 3 - ей мировой войны. 

2010 - Начало 3 - ей мировой войны. Война начнется в ноябре 2010 года и окончится в октябре 2014 года. Начнется как обычная, затем будет применено сначала ядерное, а потом и химическое оружие. 

2011 - В результате выпадения радиоактивных осадков в Северном полушарии не останется ни животных, ни растительности. Затем мусульмане начнут химическую войну против оставшихся в живых европейцев. 

2014 - Большинство людей будет страдать гнойниками, раком кожи и др. кожными болезнями (следствие химической войны). 

2016 - Европа почти безлюдна. 

2018 - Новой мировой державой становится Китай. Развивающиеся страны превращаются из эксплуатируемых в эксплуататоров. 

2023 - Немного изменится орбита Земли. 

2025 - Европа все еще мало заселена. 

2028 - Создание нового источника энергии (вероятно, это контролируемая термоядерная реакция). Голод постепенно преодолевается. Стартует пилотируемый космический корабль к Венере. 

2033 - Полярные льды тают. Повышается уровень Мирового океана. 

2043 - Мировая экономика процветает. В Европе правят мусульмане. 

2046 - Выращиваются любые органы. Замена органов становится одним из лучших методов лечения. 

2066 - Во время нападения на мусульманский Рим, США применяют новый вид оружия - климатический. Резкое похолодание. 

2076 - Бесклассовое общество (коммунизм). 

2084 - Восстановление природы. 

2088 - Новая болезнь - старение за несколько секунд!!! 

2097 - Быстрое старение побеждено. 

2100 - Искусственное Солнце освещает темную сторону Земли. 

2111 - Люди становятся киборгами (живыми роботами). 

2123 - Войны между малыми государствами. Державы не вмешиваются. 

2125 - В Венгрии получат сигналы из космоса (опять все вспомнят о Ванге). 

2130 - Колонии под водой (с помощью советов инопланетян). 

2164 - Животных превращают в полулюдей. 

2167 - Новая религия. 

2170 - Большая засуха. 

2183 - Колония на Марсе становится ядерной державой и требует независимости от Земли (как когда - то США от Англии). 

2187 - Удастся остановить извержение 2 крупных вулканов. 

2195 - Морские колонии полностью обеспечены и энергией и пищей. 

2196 - Полное смешение азиатов и европейцев. 

2201 - На Солнце замедляются термоядерные процессы. Холодает. 

2221 - В поисках внеземной жизни человечество вступает в контакт с чем - то ужасным. 

2256 - Космический корабль занес на Землю новую страшную болезнь. 

2262 - Постепенно меняются орбиты планет. Марсу угрожает комета. 

2271 - Заново рассчитаны изменившиеся физические константы. 

2273 - Смешение желтой, белой и черной рас. Новые расы. 

2279 - Энергия из ничего (вероятно, из вакуума или из черных дыр). 

2288 - Путешествие во времени. Новые контакты с инопланетянами. 

2291 - Солнце остывает. Предпринимаются попытки зажечь его снова. 

2296 - Мощные вспышки на Солнце. Изменяется сила притяжения. Начинают падать старые космические станции и спутники. 

2299 - Во Франции - партизанское движение против ислама. 

2302 - Открыты новые важные законы и тайны Вселенной. 

2304 - Открыта тайна Луны. 

2341 - Нечто страшное приближается к Земле из космоса. 

2354 - Авария на одном из искусственных Солнц приводит к засухе. 

2371 - Великий голод. 

2378 - Новая быстро растущая раса. 

2480 - Столкнутся 2 искусственных Солнца. Земля в сумерках. 

3005 - Война на Марсе. Нарушатся траектории планет. 

3010 - Комета протаранит Луну. Вокруг Земли - пояс из камней и пыли. 

3797 - К этому времени на Земле погибнет все живое, но человечество сможет заложить основы для новой жизни в другой звездной системе. 

3803 - Новая планета мало заселена. Мало контактов между людьми. Климат новой планеты влияет на организмы людей - они мутируют. 

3805 - Война между людьми за ресурсы. Вымирает больше половины людей. 

3815 - Война закончена. 

3854 - Развитие цивилизации практически останавливается. Люди живут стаями, как звери. 

3871 - Новый пророк рассказывает людям о моральных ценностях, религии. 

3874 - Новый пророк получает поддержку всех слоев населения. Организуется новая Церковь. 

3878 - Инопланетяне вместе с новой Церковью заново обучают людей забытым наукам. 

4302 - Новые города растут на планете. Руководство новой Церкви стимулирует развитие технологий и науки. 

4302 - Развитие науки. Ученые обнаруживают общие механизмы во влиянии всех болезней на орагнизм человека. 

4304 - Найден способ побеждать любую болезнь. 

4308 - Вследствие мутации люди наконец-то начинают использовать свой мозг больше чем на 34%. Полностью исчезает понятие зла и ненависти. 

4509 - Знакомство с Богом. Человек наконец-то достигает такого уровня развития, что может общаться с Богом. 

4599 - Люди приобритают бессмертие. 

4674 - Развитие цивилизации достигает своего пика. Количество людей, живущих на разных планетах составляет около 340 миллиардов. Начинается ассимиляция с инопланетянами. 

5076 - Найдена граница вселенной. Что за ней никто не знает. 

5078 - Принято решение покинуть границы вселенной. Хотя около 40 процентов населения против. 

5079 - Конец света.

----------


## AKON

было уже =\

----------


## Malaya

как -то всё неправдоподобно...

----------

